# Gradle src-gen zum Classpath hinzufügen



## lam_tr (1. Okt 2019)

Guten morgen  zusammen,

ich habe ein build.gradle Datei für meine JavaFX Spring Boot Anwendung. Wie kann ich dieser build script soweit erweitern dass mein spezieller *src-gen* (generiertes Verzeichnis) Verzeichnis mit in Classpath aufgenommen werden. Bisher mache ich immer händisch.

Ich habe mit *runtime files('src-gen') *und *classpath += files('src-gen') *versucht, macht aber nicht dass was es soll.



```
buildscript {
    repositories {
        mavenCentral()
        maven { url "http://maven.bestsolution.at/efxclipse-releases/" }
        maven { url "https://mvnrepository.com/" }
        maven { url "https://repo.spring.io/snapshot" }
        maven { url "https://repo.spring.io/milestone" }
    }
    dependencies {
        classpath("org.springframework.boot:spring-boot-gradle-plugin:+")
    }
}

apply plugin: 'java'
apply plugin: 'eclipse'
apply plugin: 'org.springframework.boot'
apply plugin: 'io.spring.dependency-management'

version = '0.0.1-SNAPSHOT'
sourceCompatibility = 1.8

repositories {
    mavenCentral()
    maven { url "https://mvnrepository.com/" }
    maven { url "http://maven.bestsolution.at/efxclipse-releases/" }
    maven { url "https://repo.spring.io/snapshot" }
    maven { url "https://repo.spring.io/milestone" }
}

dependencies {
    runtime files('src-gen')
    compile fileTree(dir: 'libs', include: ['*.jar'])
   
    compile('org.springframework.boot:spring-boot-starter-data-jpa')
    compile('org.springframework.boot:spring-boot-starter-validation')
    compile group: 'com.jfoenix', name: 'jfoenix', version: '8.0.2'
}
```


Viele Grüße
lam

P.S. nach einer erweiterten Suche habe ich das hier gefunden

```
sourceSets {
    main {
        java {
            srcDirs 'src-gen'
        }
    }
}
```


----------

